

Reaffirming the White House's Commitment to Net Neutrality - Cryode
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/response/reaffirming-white-houses-commitment-net-neutrality

======
mcherm
So it says "President Obama agrees net neutrality is important, but the FCC is
an independent agency so the White House won't tell them what to do."

Honestly, that's not much, but it is still slightly better than I had hoped.
Even if it doesn't involve any immediate action, it clearly acknowledges the
problem and even takes a position.

